# SFH smoke detectors.



## chris kennedy (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking at the Florida Building Code (ICC document) for a requirement that SD's shall be 120V in single family dwelling. Chapter 907 covers F/A and detection. Could someone stear me in the right direction? Also, what type of dwelling is a SFH?

Thanks all.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2011)

> what type of dwelling is a SFH?


SFH Single Family Home

SFR Single Family Residence

SFD Single Family Dwelling

All the same just a different name


----------



## peach (Jan 10, 2011)

you say tom-A-toe... I say to-MOT-o.. in the IRC, it's chapter 3, and says "shall receive their primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from a commercial source.. yadayada"...

I guess if the building wiring carries 277 v, that's what pushes the sd's.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 10, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the Florida Building Code (ICC document) for a requirement that SD's shall be 120V in single family dwelling. Chapter 907 covers F/A and detection. Could someone stear me in the right direction? Also, what type of dwelling is a SFH?Thanks all.


Chris,

Copied and paste from their web site;


E-Codes

*907.2.10 Single- and multiple-station smoke alarms. *

Listed single- and multiplestation

smoke alarms complying with 

UL 217 shall be installed in accordance with the

provisions of this code and the household fire-warning equipment provisions of 

NFPA

72 

. [F]

*907.2.10.1 Where required. *

Single- or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be

installed in the locations described in Sections 907.2.10.1.1 through 907.2.10.1.3. [F]

*907.2.10.1.1 Group R-1.*

An approved single-station smoke alarm shall be

installed in every guestroom and every living area and sleeping room within a guest

suite. 

*907.2.10.1.2 Groups R-2, R-3, R-4 and I-1.*

Single- or multiple-station smoke

alarms shall be installed and maintained in Groups R-2, R-3, R-4 and I-1, regardless of

occupant load at all of the following locations: [F]

1. On the ceiling or wall outside of each separate sleeping area in the immediate

vicinity of bedrooms.

2. In each room used for sleeping purposes.
​


3. In each story within a dwelling unit, including basements but not including crawl

spaces and uninhabitable attics. In dwellings or dwelling units with split levels and




without an intervening door between the adjacent levels, a smoke alarm installed on the

upper level shall suffice for the adjacent lower level provided that the lower level is less

than one full story below the upper level. 
​




*907.2.10.1.3 Group I-1. *

Single- or multiple-station smoke alarms shall be

installed and maintained in sleeping areas in Group I-1 occupancies. [F]

*Exception: *

Single- or multiple-station smoke alarms shall not be required where the

building is equipped throughout with an automatic fire detection system in accordance

with Section 907.2.6. 

*907.2.10.2 Power source. *

In new construction, required smoke alarms shall

receive their primary power from the building wiring where such wiring is served from a

commercial source and shall be equipped with a battery backup. Smoke alarms shall

emit a signal when the batteries are low. Wiring shall be permanent and without a

disconnecting switch other than as required for overcurrent protection. [F]
​http://ecodes.citation.com/cgi-exe/cpage.dll?pg=x...X=005596&ref=/nonindx/ST/fl/st/b200v07/index.htm​
(1 of 2) [1/10/2011 8:49:09 PM]

E-Codes

*Exception: *

Smoke alarms are not required to be equipped with battery backup in

Group R-1 where they are connected to an emergency electrical system.

*907.2.10.3 Interconnection. *

Where more than one smoke alarm is required to

be installed within an individual dwelling unit in Group R-2, R-3 or R-4, or within an

individual dwelling unit or sleeping unit in Group R-1, the smoke alarms shall be

interconnected in such a manner that the activation of one alarm will activate all of the

alarms in the individual unit. The alarm shall be clearly audible in all bedrooms over

background noise levels with all intervening doors closed. [F] 

http://ecodes.citation.com/cgi-exe/cpage.dll?pg=x...X=005596&ref=/nonindx/ST/fl/st/b200v07/index.htm(2 of 2) [1/10/2011 8:49:09 PM]
​
And from EquityMax website;

*Abbreviations *

ASV = Tax assessed value

CBS = Concrete block, stuccoed 

MC = Monthly Maintenance Fee

FRS = Frame/Stucco

*SFH=Single fam.home*

ARV = After repaired value

1CG; 2CG = 1 or 2 car garage 

M-M=Month-to-month 

K = 1,000

W/D = Washer/dryer

C/A = Central air & heat

CP = Carport 

PUD=Planned Unit Development 

MM=Million

Pkg.=Parking Space
​Hope this steers you in the right direction, 
​Francis
​


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 11, 2011)

Wrong code Chris.

You need to be looking at the 2007 FBC-R, Section R313.  It reads nearly identical to the IRC.

Go Here:

http://ecodes.citation.com/cgi-exe/cpage.dll?pg=x&rp=/nonindx/ST/fl/st/b400v07/index.htm&sid=2011011104242631116&aph=0&cid=iccf&uid=icsc0418&clrA=005596&clrV=005596&clrX=005596&aph=0&qy=joint+reinforcement&hlc=FFFF00&srchm=1&ref=/nonindx/ST/fl/index.htm


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 11, 2011)

Bryan thanks for keeping tabs on us, hope this is the correct section this time;

*Chapter 3‚ Section R313 - SMOKE AND CARBON MONOXIDE ALARMS*

[:window.print()'>Send to printer | Save to computer]

*SECTION R313 SMOKE AND CARBON MONOXIDE ALARMS*

*R313.1 Smoke detection and notification.* All smoke alarms shall be listed in accordance with UL 217 and installed in accordance with the provisions of this code and the household fire warning equipment provisions of NFPA 72.

Household fire alarm systems installed in accordance with NFPA 72 that include smoke alarms, or a combination of smoke detector and audible notification device installed as required by this section for smoke alarms, shall be permitted. The household fire alarm system shall provide the same level of smoke detection and alarm as required by this section for smoke alarms in the event the fire alarm panel is removed or the system is not connected to a central station.

*R313.2 Location.* Smoke alarms shall be installed in the following locations:

1. In each sleeping room.2. Outside each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms.3. On each additional story of the dwelling, including basements but not including crawl spaces and uninhabitable attics. In dwellings or dwelling units with split levels and without an intervening door between the adjacent levels, a smoke alarm installed on the upper level shall suffice for the adjacent lower level provided that the lower level is less than one full story below the upper level.

When more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit the alarm devices shall be interconnected in such a manner that the actuation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit.*R313.2.1 Alterations, repairs and additions.* When alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing dwellings, the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new dwellings; the smoke alarms shall be interconnected and hard wired.

*Exceptions:*1. Interconnection and hard-wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas shall not be required where the alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for hard wiring and interconnection without the removal of interior finishes.2. Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings, such as the replacement of roofing or siding, or the addition or replacement of windows or doors, or the addition of a porch or deck, are exempt from the requirements of this section.*R313.3 Power source.* In new construction, the required smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from a commercial source, and when primary power is interrupted, shall receive power from a battery. Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than those required for overcurrent protection. Smoke alarms shall be permitted to be battery operated when installed in buildings without commercial power or in buildings that undergo alterations, repairs or additions regulated by Section R313.2.1.

*R313.4 Carbon monoxide protection.* Every building for which a permit for new construction is issued having a fossil-fuel-burning heater or appliance, a fireplace or an attached garage shall have an operational carbon monoxide alarm installed within 10 feet (3048 mm) of each room used for sleeping purposes.

*R313.4.1 Power source.* In new construction, alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from the local power utility. Such alarms shall have battery back up.*R313.4.2 Combination alarms.* Combination smoke/carbon monoxide alarms shall be listed or labeled by a Nationally Recognized Testing Laboratory.

License terms · Privacy policy

_Click here for copyright © information._


----------



## peach (Jan 11, 2011)

To actually answer the OP, it doesn't have to be 120V; it has to be provided by the commercially available source.. if it's 277.. good luck.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 12, 2011)

Is a 277v smoke alarm available from the powers that be?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 16, 2011)

Update

First of all, thanks for the help with this matter, you folks are the champs.

I e-mailed the shop R313, NFPA 101 9.6.2.10.2, NFPA 72 11.6.1 and UL 217. The next morning I was at the shop and was a bit surprised to find that the BD in question had responded with R313 and NFPA 72. The way they are reading those is apparently that the smokes must be powered by the same voltage as that supplied by the utility.

Due to time constraints, we went ahead and installed the 120V smokes.

Would the NEC definition of SDS apply to the BD's position?



> Separately Derived System.  A premises wiring system whose power is derived from a source of electric energy or equipment other than a service. Such systems have no direct electrical connection, including a solidly connected grounded circuit conductor, to supply conductors originating in another system.


If I want to take this to the BOA, what would be the proper procedure?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 18, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> First of all, thanks for the help with this matter, you folks are the champs.I e-mailed the shop R313, NFPA 101 9.6.2.10.2, NFPA 72 11.6.1 and UL 217. The next morning I was at the shop and was a bit surprised to find that the BD in question had responded with R313 and NFPA 72. The way they are reading those is apparently that the smokes must be powered by the same voltage as that supplied by the utility.
> 
> Due to time constraints, we went ahead and installed the 120V smokes.
> 
> ...


Chris,

R313 in the 2006 IRC and R314 in the 2009 IRC address "Smoke Alarms" which are not the same as smoke detectors that are part of a fire alarm system.

Single station and multiple station smoke alarms listing information is located in the UL White Book under (UTGT).

Chris


----------



## peach (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess if one is allowed to use only a generator, the smoke alarms (which also act as detectors.. we assume, I guess since we never test them with smoke in single family dwellings), need to be tied to one of the circuits supplied by the generator, at whatever that voltage may be.

I was kidding about the 277 V.. kind of.. I guess if that's what supplied, the equipment needs to operate properly.

Having said all that, most commercial fire alarm systems (including all the devices) are now low volt systems (rated from .5-1.5 watts).

If you want to go to the BOA, remember that (usually) half of them are not code saavy folks, so you need to pay the fee and prepare a really convincing case that is easily understood.


----------

